# Primer for MDF?



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I want to paint MDF with latex paint. What sort of primer do I need to use to keep the MDF from absorbing the water-based paint? 

Would Kilz, or other shellac-based primer be appropriate?


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Anyone with experience on this? 

I've read elsewhere online that pro-finishers use MF Clawlock primer on it, but it looks like maybe shellac works ok. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Any kind of latex primer should do it....


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

But doesn't MDF swell up when it gets wet? I'd think a water-based primer would make a pretty rough finish.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Nate - I painted a section of MDF with great success. I used Zinsser High Hide cover stain and then sherwin super paint top coat. Its been about 7 months and it still looks great. 

I have installed car audio for 10 years and I can tell you not everything paints well over MDF. The High Hide worked great.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't do much MDF

It's true, it does not paint well

When I have painted it, I've used an oil-based primer

I've used mostly Ben Moore's Fresh Start, but would trust Zinsser's Cover Stain (the Zinsser products are all excellent)
Especially after a recommendation by J87


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I've got some zinzer, so I'll use that.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

...the Cover Stain is oil-based


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Ah, I see. Ok. I'll look into that. I think of most of the zinsser stuff as being alcohol shellac based


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Nope
Just the B-I-N


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

And the cover stain "high Hide" is what I used, its supposedly a little more heavy duty. I was actually surprised at how well it came out. It didn't have to be perfect, but it actually is.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Oil-Base Primer-Sealer
Stain Killer Bond Coat

* Interior and exterior
* Blocks cedar & redwood bleed
* Use for fire, smoke & water damage
* Sticks to all surfaces without sanding
* Fast drying - recoat in 2 hours 

High Hide Cover Stain is a high-performance, all-surface oil-base primer-sealer that offers outstanding adhesion and stain killing power and dries to recoat in 2 hours.

High Hide Cover Stain may be tinted toward the color of the finish coat to help the topcoat hide in one coat.

High Hide Cover Stain offers excellent flexibility and penetration making it ideal for exterior application to wood siding and trim. It seals surfaces with one coat offering excellent hold-out for enamels of any sheen.

Use High Hide Cover Stain for interior and exterior walls, ceilings, doors, trim, paneling, siding, window frames and shutters - any surface where a high-hiding, high-adhesion primer is desired. This all-surface low-VOC primer-sealer can be used over or under any oil or latex architectural paint and is ideal for water damage, fire damage and smoke damaged (including nicotine) surfaces.

Meets stringent SCAQMD Air Quality Standards for Specialty Primers, Sealers and Undercoaters.


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

We use Cover Stain 95% of the time in all our work, and 100% on wood/mdf. It will be a sad day when the government makes oil base primer go away.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I already have to make banzai runs to New Hampshire for certain oil paints not legal for sale here


----------

